# Doc says Hyst. surgery will stop IBS... Is this a possiblity?



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

I went to the Gyn Doc today for my annual checkup. Went over everything that has happened since last time I saw him. IBS w/D and extreme lower abdomine and back pain, bladder problems, bacteria in stomach, problems with moodyness and back pain before and first/second day of my period (never had period or PMS problems before), and catching every illness that comes around. (he has been my Doc for about 4 years)Doc explained to me today, after my exam, that my uterus was very low, (because of having 4 kids) and all of these problems would possibly go away if I have a historectomy (I know that is misspelled). He talked as if it were the cure all. He said that I will keep suffering all of this until I get a Hist. I just turned 35 last month. In 1999 I had a double mastectomy and reconstruction. I had pretty desent health until about 98. I was in the military for 10 years, did alot of training and missions most men (much less women)get to do in a military career. Because being so rough on my body I now suffer from arthitis(doc said my bone scan looks like an ex pro football player). But during those years I was still able to have 4 children. Now I stay sick with one thing or another. I am so tired, and tired of being sick. And to top it off, Doc telling me I need another surgery. My nerves are so frazelled (new word







)I am going to try to get a second opinion this week. I just don't know what to do. I wasn't scared with the Breast surgerys, but this is really bothering me now. Every time I try to talk about it today I start to cry. I'm sorry this is so long. Any messages would be appreciated.Donna


----------



## VernaEileenR (Feb 23, 2001)

Hello Donna,Any OB-GYN or GP that would tell you a hysterectomy is a cure-all needs to go back to school. ESPECIALLY for a woman as young as you! Maybe he has a new Jag he's trying to make payments on?







My experience (along with many, many, other women) with hysterectomy proved to be a double edged sword. I spent about 20 years coping with a hormone imbalance. 7 pregnancies in 6 years and carried only 1 the full 9 months. AFter years of trying unsuccessfully to regulate my hellish and long periods I ended up with a hysterectomy at 42. Nobody told me what might lie ahead. Some women find they have an increased sex drive afterward. Others lose it entirely. Unfortunately, I was one of those. Nothing was said about my IBS of course, this was the 70's and those who thought they knew all about Colitis or, Spastic Colon, couldn't even agree. Besides, you didn't talk about toilet problems to anybody but your plumber, God forbid you should share any details with your doctor. Needless to say there was no improvement as far as my IBS was concerned, it was just as bad as before. So...get a second opinion for sure, and maybe a third. Just don't go to a doc that's reccommended by your present one for that second opinion. I asked told a doc I wanted a second opinion one time and he referred me to another doc in his own clinic. <duh> Naturally the second opinion concurred with the first! <jeeze> Some dummy me, huh?







Email me directly if you'd like to discuss this in more detail. I'm not a doctor and I can only speak from my own experience. With more info you might discover your thyroid is out of whack, THAT can cause most of the symptoms you listed, too.


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

Speaking as someone whose doctor also thinks that a hysterectomy may assist my colon problems...There's great info and support at www.hystersisters.comI don't think it will completely address all IBS issues, based on other posts I've read.Best of luckKaren


----------

